# New to haunts- flickering light advice?



## zbfx (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey everyone- totally new to all of this so please forgive me for sounding simple 
I need advice on how to achieve a flickering light effect, but haven't come across the exact effect I'm looking for. 
I'm planning a funhouse/carnival themed attraction and am building a large marquee type sign that says "FUN" but I want it to occasionally flicker or flash to spell out "RUN." Any advice on how to go about this? So far I've only come across a flame-like flickering effect, but I might just be looking in the wrong places. Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

hrm, nice idea..

i think you will need to have 2 circuits, FUN constantly flickering, and then the R lights up on motion sensor maybe.

i've seen a setup where a cheap flicker candle shines next to a photo-sensor controlling a larger light. or just find a string of Christmas lights that flicker.

have you tried here:
http://www.horrorseek.com/home/halloween/wolfstone/Flicker/flktch_FlickerTechniques.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another approach, assuming that the words themselves were just painted on the sign, would be to paint the letter R over the F using a paint that is only visible under black/UV light. Then all you would need to do is set up intermittent lighting that would alternate between regular light and UV light.

Someone did that here, but I haven't found the thread yet.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! That horrorseek link seems to have notes on just about every type of flicker ever known! You could probably sort through there and find something to work. Or if you can tell us more about the effect you want to achieve, others here might be able to suggest something specific.

Do you want the effect to be mains powered (120VAC) or battery (12VDC or lower)

Do you want it to be random or working on some set cue or trigger?

Do you want multi colors or static/single color?

Are you looking for the FUN/RUN to be totally invisible while the other is lit

I guess when I picture it, I see a sign made up of individual white bulbs spelling the "FUN", but then every so often, it sparks red and says "RUN!" If I had to do it "on the cheap" I'd probably look at a piece of cardboard or 1/4" plywood with a random smattering of ping-pong balls glued to the front (with, obviously, the FUN / RUN! spelled out in the randomness). Then I'd look into strands of clear white and red Christmas lights (plain or LED). Drill holes to insert clear lights into FUN and red into RUN!, noting some balls may have 2 lights. Then set up a double throw relay (either SPDT or DPDT) to alternately light the strands of lights. Then you just need to decide what to drive the rely with...how often you want it to change, randomness, etc. ...but again, just my interpretation.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i would guess the effect you want is having FUN lit up for a minute or so but every so often the F has electrical problems and begins to short circuit & flicker out. then the R lights up for a few seconds and then back to the F.
having a sound effect of an electrical short would add realism. 

to pull this off you might try a four banger/frightprops controller, you could set it to motion or step-pad to run 2 light circuits, the sound efx and maybe an air cylinder/actuator to make the letter 'fall' forward/sideways as it changes from F to R.


@corey872, i like the idea of 2 string lights to change colors & the ping pong balls (or dollar store monster eyes, same material)


----------



## zbfx (Jul 22, 2015)

corey872, i really like the idea of the ping pong balls & will probably use that with plain white and red twinkle lights. after doing a bit more research I think I'm probably going to try to make a pressure mat so that when it gets stepped on, the white lights turn off (FUN) and the red lights turn on (RUN) 
I found this tutorial, and I'm hoping it won't be too difficult for a newbie (using it to activate AC electronics, btw):
http://makezine.com/projects/use-a-diy-pressure-plate-switch-to-automate-your-haunted-house/

using that tutorial, am I correct in thinking that I would have to connect it to two different relays to get the two effects that I want?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

That should be workable. Standard disclaimer applies when dealing with DIY projects, aluminum foil, cardboard, potentially harmful line voltage (if you choose that route), possibility of water/moisture, etc.

I'd also be a bit skeptical on how well the 'cardboard' switch would work over time...so definitely something to try out before the big night. Seems like it would wear out rather fast...and a tiny bit of moisture in the air might leave it a soggy mess. I believe some have also reported kids like to jump and stomp on the mat once they 'discover' the trigger, so that might flatten out the cardboard pretty quick.

On the electric side, I think you'd only need two relays if you want to have a delay between the FUN/RUN lighting. In that case, you could use one single throw relay per color and some type of delay between the two. (You can get 'delay on' relays if you want this route.

If you want the FUN/RUN to 'immediately' flip back and forth, then a single relay with a double throw design would work as the switch...it would have one set of contacts energized in the 'off' state (likely your FUN) and it would immediately break those contacts and make connection with a second set of contacts when triggered to the 'on' state (likely the RUN!) when someone steps on the mat. Getting off the mat would immediately switch back to the first (FUN) contacts.

Ideally, you could find a relay with a 6-12VDC coil and 120VAC contacts - then you only need to send low voltage to the mat and can keep the high voltage safely out of reach.


----------



## zbfx (Jul 22, 2015)

Yeah I was thinking of trying it out with a heavier chipboard or something like that first. If it doesn't work out I'll just buy one. Thank you for all of your help!


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

I know it may be in bad taste but we're all here to help each other out, after all, regardless of the venue. That out of the way, I built one of these but have not used it yet. I am working on an idea for this halloween and plan to use it. Maybe you can adopt a similar design for your sign.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...installation-fluorescent-starter-sockets.html


----------



## Dave Leppo (May 16, 2012)

Instead of a relay, I use a photo cell. The Fluor. starter runs a small light positioned right in front of the photo eye. Whenever the starter lamp is off, the photo eye is on.


----------

